# Pics of my engine bay and new FMIC



## joes97TURBOSE-R (Aug 28, 2004)

Hey guys I am new here. Just thought I would post some pics of my engine bay and new FMIC.... I hadt to steal it from my other Page 1 is the first set of pics we took and on page 3 or 4 is a few new changes we made. Tell me what you think :thumbup: 
http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=86596
http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=87457
I had to give you guys links to my other nissan forum Sorry. My buddy Jay Hass is the one that hosted the pics for me. I dont have a digital camera yet :dumbass: ahahhaha Hopefully I will get some pics up soon of the car.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

...................wow


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i wana see the olds!


----------



## joes97TURBOSE-R (Aug 28, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> i wana see the olds!


hahahahahah My olds is completely stock its just a nice daily driver. Everyone makes fun of me cause they say its an old man car. hahahahahahaha. I can take like 5 people to the bar and club though its great :cheers:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Please try to not link to other forums in the future.... no problem.. you mentioned it beforehand.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

damn i thought by the other rides u had the olds would be all jacked up too lol oh well


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

REALLY REALLY NICE I WANT ONE SOME DAY!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

as ive said before, thats one of the top 3 se-rs i have ever seen in my life.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

That's VERY nice. It's a really clean install. And that one big fuckin IC


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looking good

wish i had the $$ for something like that


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Easily one of the cleanest and sweetest engine bay shots I've ever seen in any SE-R.


----------

